# Other Programming > AJAX >  Re:HTML Editor Extender

## sravyen

I have a page that has 5-6 HTML Editor Extenders attached to the Text boxes

We hvae a div that pops up on clicking a button.The Last Text box that the HTML Editor Extender is connected to is going to the edit mode.

To avoid this we added a new Text Box that has HTML Editor Extender attached at the end of the page and whose height is very small so that the users cannot see the text box.

Now when i clcik on any button on the page it is redirecting thepage to the bottom of the page where we have that text box.

How to avoid the page being redirected to the end of the page?

----------


## sravyen

The ASPX Page is as follows:

<&#37;@ Page Language="C#" AutoEventWireup="true" CodeFile="EditorTextBox.aspx.cs" Inherits="EditorTextBox" %>

<%@ Register Assembly="AjaxControlToolkit" Namespace="AjaxControlToolkit.HTMLEditor"
    TagPrefix="cc1" %>
<%@ Register Assembly="AjaxControlToolkit" Namespace="AjaxControlToolkit" TagPrefix="asp" %>
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head runat="server">
    <title></title>
</head>
<body>
    <form id="form1" runat="server">

    <asp:ToolkitScriptManager ID="ToolkitScriptManager1" runat="server" EnablePageMethods="true"
            AsyncPostBackTimeout="600">
        </asp:ToolkitScriptManager>
    <div>
        <asp:Button runat="server" ID="Button1" Text="Test" OnClick="Button1_OnClick" />
        <asp:Panel runat="server" ID="panel1">
            <asp:TextBox ID="TextBox1" runat="server"></asp:TextBox>
            <asp:HtmlEditorExtender ID="HtmlEditorExtender1" runat="server" TargetControlID="TextBox1">
                <Toolbar>
                    <asp:Undo />
                </Toolbar>
            </asp:HtmlEditorExtender>
        </asp:Panel>
        <br />
        <br />
        <asp:Panel runat="server" ID="panel2">
            <asp:TextBox ID="TextBox2" runat="server"></asp:TextBox>
            <asp:HtmlEditorExtender ID="HtmlEditorExtender2" runat="server" TargetControlID="TextBox2">
                <Toolbar>
                    <asp:Undo />
                </Toolbar>
            </asp:HtmlEditorExtender>
        </asp:Panel>
    </div>
    </form>
</body>
</html>
The ASPX.CS Page is as follows:
using System;
using System.Collections.Generic;
using System.Linq;
using System.Web;
using System.Web.UI;
using System.Web.UI.WebControls;

public partial class EditorTextBox : System.Web.UI.Page
{
    protected void Page_Load(object sender, EventArgs e)
    {

    }

    protected void Button1_OnClick(object sender, EventArgs e)
    {
        this.Title = "TESTINGGGGG";
        TextBox1.Text = "testing";
    }
}

----------


## blueapple

You can ask from our experts at blueappleonline.com

----------

